# S.I.P. Fizz, My Little Fighter



## Umineko (Jul 16, 2013)

I picked out Fizz as a present from my boyfriend for my birthday last year [March 29, 2013]. I had lost my older betta a while before that and decided I wanted a new one. He was the prettiest out of the whole bunch at a local Petsmart. Took him home, and about a few days later I used my birthday money to get him a bigger tank that was filtered. Though around August he started acting funny. Turns out he developed Swim Bladder. That was my first thread here. Through the help of everyone here I was able to heal him back to almost full health. He did fine until around late November. He started to swell and become bloated, more on his left than his right. So I came to the forums for help once again. After numerous attempts at treating him nothing seemed to be working. We figured it was liver disease/organ failure, because of its placement and the fact it was transparent. So I decided to just let nature take it's course and see what would happen. Over the past two months his sides just kept getting bigger and bigger. I felt like I could just take a pin and poke him [though I wouldn't ever actually do that.] Finally last night he passed away. [February 28, 2014]

You were my little fighter till the very end Fizz. I loved you so much, though we were only together for almost a year.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry that you lost him. Sounds like you truly gave him the very best care possible and did all you could for him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

